

Publicity and vulnerability management for FOSS projects - tshtf
http://producingoss.com/en/publicity.html

======
hga
This is excellent: it starts with general publicity guidelines and methods,
and then spends a lot of time on what has to be the most difficult type,
dealing with a security vulnerability. For that it covers _everything_ , what
to do and not do and when, etc.

Highly recommended.

